# Calculating Permit Fees



## Alias (May 18, 2011)

Generally, I get a fairly reasonable estimate from the contractor for the materials and labor for a project.

My question to you is, how would you handle fees for a permit submitted by the homeowner for a project and only the cost of materials is listed?

Do you use the valuation table? If you know the valuation for a similar building - i.e. shed, garage, etc., - would you use this to determine the appropriate fees?

Reason for the question is I have an application for a 24' x 36' garage for $10K, no labor cost listed. I was quoted $15K for a similar 24' x 36' garage built by a contractor.

TIA,


----------



## steveray (May 18, 2011)

Some times we will take the materials and double it.....if they don't want to give us a number(or don't know)  or you could use a Marshall and Swift valuation book or something like that....(RS Means square foot costs, prob not ICC cost for that project...)


----------



## FredK (May 18, 2011)

We use sq ft for all permits.  The only expections is a remodel and then it's easy to get a fair number from most people.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 18, 2011)

your $15,000 contractor price is the same sq ft price our local garage contractor is advertising in the local paper. 24X24 with one window one 3'0 man door and a 16ft x 7ft garage door.

Use what a contractor would charge for the valuation

109.3 Building permit valuations.

The applicant for a permit shall provide an estimated permit value at time of application. Permit valuations shall include total value of work, including materials and labor, for which the permit is being issued, such as electrical, gas, mechanical, plumbing equipment and permanent systems.


----------



## NH09 (May 18, 2011)

We also calculate our fees based on square footage, remodels can be a little tricky but we try and estimate the affected area. Have seen it done in some towns based on cost, inspector requires a copy of the signed contract as proof.


----------



## NH09 (May 18, 2011)

We also calculate on square footage, remodels we try and estimate affected area. Have seen other towns charge on project cost, they require a copy of the signed contract as proof the cost is what they are really charging the customer.


----------



## NH09 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry about the duplicate, thought I lost the first post -


----------



## Mule (May 18, 2011)

Dang NH09 you made a threesome out of it....not a double post  

We take the homeowners estimate on most of the applications If the homeowner is performing the work himself. Our thought is we are not here to argue over a few dollars that the increased cost would raise the permit fee by. We are here to provide a service.

Most homeowner permits are minimum work anyway. If the homeowner secures the permit we expect that homeowner to perform the work. If a contractor is on the job...different story.


----------



## mn joe (May 18, 2011)

Sue,

We use a sq. ft. calculation for any new building or addition.  Minnesota Dep't of Labor and Industry issues a building valuation data memo every year.  I modify it to reflect local costs for decks, garages, pole buildings and other stuff.  By using the valuation chart rather than a contract price every permit for the same size and use building costs the same.  This method does not take into account the quality of the finish materials or workmanship, but we are not inspecting for those items anyway. Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## fatboy (May 18, 2011)

By written policy and ordinance, we use a sq. ft. price across the board, for everything. Just seems easier.


----------

